# XM adding 8 new channels April 17th.



## bjflynn04 (Jul 27, 2004)

XM has announced they are adding 8 new commerical free channel on April 17th.

Details available at http://www.xmradio.com/lineup

U.S. Country - XM 17 - Country Superstars of the 80s and 90s 
Flight 26 - XM 26 - Modern Hits 90s & Now 
XM Hitlist - XM 30 - Today's Hit Music 
enLighten - XM 34 - Southern Gospel 
XM Liquid Metal - XM 42 - Heavy Metal XL 
Big Tracks - XM 49 - Later Classic Rock 
The Heat - XM 68 - Rhythmic Hits 
Escape - XM 78 - Easy Listening 
XM Chill - XM 84 - Chill Music 
Viva - XM 91 - Latin Pop Hits


----------



## Allen Noland (Apr 23, 2002)

XM 84 is already up.


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

why is WSIX from nashville being added ?


----------



## TimL (Apr 24, 2002)

pez2002 said:


> why is WSIX from nashville being added ?


Part of the deal with Clear Channel. There are also going to be 6 new "regional" News Talk Channels programmed by Clear Channel


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

Escape - XM 78 - Easy Listening :nono2: Another channel I'll have to get locked before I roadtrip with the wife. :lol:


----------



## stevenv (Aug 4, 2004)

I'll miss Luna. I liked that channel. I hate it that some channels have to get the axe to make room for the new channels.


----------



## reddice (Feb 18, 2003)

Finally enLighten is being added. I like Southern Gospel but can't stand traditional gospel.

The Clear Channel thing is temporary. In 2008 their contract ends and then I hope XM is not stupid enough to renew it and then the CC channels are gone.


----------



## Chris Freeland (Mar 24, 2002)

reddice said:


> Finally enLighten is being added. I like Southern Gospel but can't stand traditional gospel.
> 
> The Clear Channel thing is temporary. In 2008 their contract ends and then I hope XM is not stupid enough to renew it and then the CC channels are gone.


I agree, I too am delighted that enLighten is finally being added to the satellite line up. I do like some traditional gospel too but I love Southern Gospel and do not like Christian Rock, do not mind that is going online only.

I like the idea of the regional talk channels from Clear Channel, I hope these at least stay past 2008.


----------



## JohnL (Apr 1, 2002)

bjflynn04 said:


> XM has announced they are adding 8 new commerical free channel on April 17th.
> 
> Details available at http://www.xmradio.com/lineup
> 
> ...


Big Tracks is already streaming on Channel 42, it became available on March 1st this year.

XM Liquid Metal isn't a NEW CHANNEL it was available via the satellite stream in late 2004, but was removed with no notice.

John


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

stevenv said:


> I'll miss Luna. I liked that channel. I hate it that some channels have to get the axe to make room for the new channels.


Darn, I missed that Luna was being removed. Now I'm a little pissed.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Still no Special X.


----------



## reddice (Feb 18, 2003)

Special X will never come back now that they will be adding XM Hitlist. They should have made 20 on 20 XM Hitlist.

The music of today sux. It was good until late 2004 and then in 2005 it went down the crapper.


----------



## Chaplain TR (Sep 4, 2002)

what station will picked up from the midwest????

anyone know????


----------



## Car1181 (Mar 30, 2006)

Big Tracks is already playing on XM 49. Great addition!!


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

XM Chill 84 is also playing already. Pretty kool station, but a little repetitive. They need to increase their library.


----------



## kc1ih (May 22, 2004)

Does anyone know, are any of these channels gonna be on DirecTV?


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

Some of them already are.

enLighten is channel 828
Viva is channel 876

As for the rest, D* might replace the clear channel ones with their replacements once they begin airing ads.


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

KyL416 said:


> Some of them already are.
> 
> enLighten is channel 828
> Viva is channel 876
> ...


we will find out soon


----------



## SamC (Jan 20, 2003)

Chaplain TR said:


> what station will picked up from the midwest????


IMHO, it is a misconsecption that "stations" are going to comprise the six new "regional news and talk" offering, or that CCU has anything to do with it. These stations will be similar to the Canada 360 channel. A mechino-voice reading a repeating loop of news. Nothing big.


----------



## Chaplain TR (Sep 4, 2002)

SamC said:


> IMHO, it is a misconsecption that "stations" are going to comprise the six new "regional news and talk" offering, or that CCU has anything to do with it. These stations will be similar to the Canada 360 channel. A mechino-voice reading a repeating loop of news. Nothing big.


Thanks, that's sad.


----------



## GG_Elgin (Jan 9, 2006)

Has anyone else noticed that the new XM Channel Lineup pdf that you can download doesn't even list the Clear Channel stations anymore? Nice move on XM's part.


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

why is it that they said new channels are coming april 1st 
but then they moved it up to the 17th ???


----------



## ibooksrule (Feb 16, 2003)

i am not happy at all. I came to Xm for xm31 the torch the only christian rock station i could get. Unless you count subscribing to sky angel and listing to RadioU over the satellite. I am highly upset we do not need more country channels or more rock chanels not that adding them is bad but taking xm31 online only hurts alot of subscribers who listen to it. Although it hasnt been the same since it was taken over by xm and not owned and run by a christian broadcasting company. If you dont know christian music espcially rock then you shouldnt be playing it. I think we need more christian stations there are very few and to remove one in place of something they allready have is stupid. Plus the new station they are adding playing a mix of rock and pop christian thats not cool people who want rock want rock and dont want to hear pop music all day and have to wait till evening to hear rock or whenever. Although the programming on the torch has become something like that latley but still we need more christian stations. But because we are not as big of an audiaince as other they decide we can get the boot. Not nice at all.
we need stations preching the gospel playing some music that is cool and gives kids something great to listen to as an alternitve to the heavy metal they hear every day. here they can turn and jam to some hard rocking bands but its positive and not the other junk on.
Now i am a fan of secular metal just as much as christian. I listen to the bone yard allot. i love poison and g&R and others. i also like swing and frank sinatra nothing wrong with it but teens and kids need something else to listen to.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

> I am highly upset we do not need more country channels or more rock chanels not that adding them is bad but taking xm31 online only hurts alot of subscribers who listen to it. Although it hasnt been the same since it was taken over by xm and not owned and run by a christian broadcasting company.


That's exactly how most of us metalheads felt when Liquid Metal was removed. Anytime a channel is removed, subscribers who listen to it are hurt. But I'm glad as hell that I'll be back rockin out on the highway to hell, XMLM. If you look at it, XM really isn't adding anything. Most of the new channels are either in-house equivalents to the Clear Channel ones or will be replacing other channels in the same genre or simply name changes. The Torch and The Fish are being combined to form The Message and Enlighten will be added. Still 3 Christian channels.

I'm happy to see XM taking things more in hose, Sirius was always 100% original music, XM is a mix of Clear Channel, Salem Communications, World Space and who know what else. Every time a World Space channel is removed I'm happy (UPop and System are the only ones left IIRC) and I'm glad to see Salem is out of the Christian XM line up.



> Now i am a fan of secular metal just as much as christian.


Take a listen to when XMLM comes back. Dying Fetus, Napalm Death, Cannibal Corpse, Vampire Moose, Pissing Razors, Satanic Slaughter. 

XMLM...Industrial Strength Meal...Maggot Infested, Satan Approved. That's what I needed as a teenager, but I didn't get XM until I turned 18 

If you want Christian Rock, take a look at Sirius. They split up Spirit during the last round of line up changes. Spirit is now Christian Pop and the new stream, Revolution, is Christian Rock.


----------



## ibooksrule (Feb 16, 2003)

yea i know xmlm actually plays some christian metal. such as demon hunter, zao, training for utopia and extol. It was a good channel. I have no problem with salem running the chritian part of things after all that is what they are a christian broadcast company. I think though the clear channel should be removed after all they are the ones who think we should have to listen to stupid commercials. i really wish instead of removing channels they would add. i like xm for the old time radio classics xm 164 and sonic theater 165. those are great stations. im curious why you think removing salem from the programming is a good thing? wouldnt a christian company know best about programming a christian station?


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

XM doesn't exactly have unlimited bandwidth to work with. I wish XM had triple the bandwidth they have now and were able to keep every channel they removed. CWave, Tejano, Luna, Special X, On The Rocks, The Torch, etc. But that's just a dream. XM is can't keep adding at risk of sacrificing sound quality over channel quantity. Then can develop new codecs, but at some point it's just a matter of bandwidth.



> wouldnt a christian company know best about programming a christian station?


That's like saying wouldn't Clear Channel, a company that knows top 40 mainstream rock better anyone be best to program stations. I realize it's not a 100% fair analogy, but I feel as a company, it is in XM best interest to have their music offerings be 100% in house just like Sirius. I have nothing against bringing in people from Salem and putting them on the XM payroll.

BTW- Never realized Zao was a Christian metal band.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

All new channels are now live.


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

Steve Mehs said:


> XM doesn't exactly have unlimited bandwidth to work with. ... Then can develop new codecs, but at some point it's just a matter of bandwidth.


I wonder if the current receivers are even flash upgradable to a new codec. New codecs may not even be an option for XM (without having to replace everyone's receiver).


----------



## Chaplain TR (Sep 4, 2002)

all new channelks are not live on my reciever.


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

just do that


----------

